# Gone for the weekend!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay guys! (kiddos, ladies, fishies, etc etc)

I am gone for the weekend! Everyone be good and no house parties while I am gone!!! *waggles finger*

Going up to bowmanville for a corn roast. Yummie!

Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

About time you take some time away from GTAA Anyway, have a great time and and eat some corn for me and I will try and be nice here at GTAA


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

sweet, alright everyone bring out the jagerbombs!


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

You have a great weekend Cid. You deserve the best.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Okay guys! (kiddos, ladies, fishies, etc etc)
> 
> I am gone for the weekend! Everyone be good and no house parties while I am gone!!! *waggles finger*
> 
> ...


Have fun!!! Give me a shout when you are back, hopefully we can meet up.


----------

